# Dog breed that’s safe?



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

My Husband and daughter now really want a dog. R&R are our first pets and they love how it is having a pet…however I’m really scared about a dog. This maybe a stupid question but is there a dog breed that’s safe for having parakeets. R&R are mostly out of the cage on their play stand ….they only go in the cage to sleep. Blue one walks around the house and flys around like she owns it lol


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

There really aren’t any “safe” dogs.
You can probably minimize your risk by getting a breed that is not bred for hunting, but that doesn’t guarantee a thing.
Puppies typically acclimate to other pre-them pets than adults do, so you could work this into a training program for him/her; but under no circumstances could your birds be alone with a dog out of the cage.

Your house wanderer would have to be curtailed if she has access to rooms where you are not.

The easiest middle ground is usually a bird room where the dog is not allowed. 

I have the same challenge coming up with my cats, so I empathize.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cats and Dogs are Predators - Birds are Prey*

*No dog breed is safe to have around budgies.
Contrary to videos you may watch on You-Tube or anecdotes you may hear - it only takes ONE second for a dog to kill a budgie.
No matter how "gentle, friendly, old, young, etc." the dog - if it decides to snap at the bird or "play" with it, then it's too late.

If you get a dog then the birds need to be in a room where the door is shut and the dog never enters.
Anything less is going to put your budgies at risk.

I have two dogs and they are NEVER allowed into the area where my bird rooms are.
In fact, I have a gate across the door to that hallway, then when I go into that area the door is securely shut behind the gate.
The bird rooms are then down the hallway each with their own separate doors.*


----------



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> There really aren’t any “safe” dogs.
> You can probably minimize your risk by getting a breed that is not bred for hunting, but that doesn’t guarantee a thing.
> Puppies typically acclimate to other pre-them pets than adults do, so you could work this into a training program for him/her; but under no circumstances could your birds be alone with a dog out of the cage.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I’ll keep you posted if and when I decide on a breed



FaeryBee said:


> *Cats and Dogs are Predators - Birds are Prey*
> 
> *No dog breed is safe to have around budgies.
> Contrary to videos you may watch on You-Tube or anecdotes you may hear - it only takes ONE second for a dog to kill a budgie.
> ...


My office upstairs would be the birds room but I don’t like the idea of them confined to a room. I do understand dogs will be dogs so let’s see…I’ll keep you posted if and when I decide on a breed


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I certainly hope you don't plan to have the birds and the dog in the same area of the house!*


----------



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I certainly hope you don't plan to have the birds and the dog in the same area of the house!*


Of definitely not. Thinking of the cavapoo breed so far


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*So will you be keeping the budgies in a bird room where the dog will not be allowed if you choose to get a dog in the future?*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Before jumping right in and getting a dog you had better be sure you are ready for the type of commitment, financial and otherwise, that a dog requires. With a child in the house, depending on her age, there is a higher chance for accidents with the dog and birds.


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

R&R said:


> My Husband and daughter now really want a dog. R&R are our first pets and they love how it is having a pet…however I’m really scared about a dog. This maybe a stupid question but is there a dog breed that’s safe for having parakeets. R&R are mostly out of the cage on their play stand ….they only go in the cage to sleep. Blue one walks around the house and flys around like she owns it lol
> View attachment 259159
> View attachment 259160


I have worked closely with dogs for a very long time, and the thing you have to understand about them is that they all have some level of prey drive, no matter what breed you get. If you haven't heard of prey drive before, it is essentially the instinct to chase, hunt, and/or kill. Many dogs were bred with prey drive being utilized in some form in order to control pests on farms, move livestock, etc. Some are better at inhibiting these drives than others, but it really depends on the dog, and even in the more controlled ones, these drives still do not disappear.
As an example, I have two dogs, both are shepherds. One has a maniac drive and zero restraint, the other is great with holding back and just watching. Yet, the crazy one only seeks to chase, whereas my calm dog is the one that will assuredly kill if given the opportunity. The thing to remember is this: _any dog is still a dog._ My budgies live in a room with a lock on the door towards the back of the house, there is also a very high latch gate up in front of the door on the very small chance that it gets pushed open, to absolutely ensure my dogs will not ever be able to get in. If you get a dog, absolutely keep them separated at all times, and make sure you have barriers in place that will prevent your dog from reaching them. Do not ever trust your dog to not attack your birds, ever ever ever.
With all of this in mind, I would suggest something small and manageable, especially if you are new to dog parenting. Some of my favorite more "relaxed" breeds are:

Chihuahuas - easy to find in shelters ♥ don't expect them to be quiet, though. Also, don't get a chihuahua if you want a family-oriented pet. They generally pick one person that they like, and latch onto them like nobody's business
Maltese - very, very sweet dogs. They love to be pampered and have never met a stranger. Their coats require a lot of maintenance.
King Charles Spaniel - I just think they're really cute.. lol. Do require a lot of health upkeep as they are generally not healthy dogs.
Toy poodle - go for the classics if that's your thing! Very smart, _like very smart_. Usually have a lot of energy the first few years. Generally bred in good health.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

It actually freaks me out when I see videos of people letting their small birds interact with cats and dogs


----------



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

Thank you everyone. We are still just discussing and not getting a dog anytime soon at alll. My first and foremost concern is my bird babies…



Cody said:


> Before jumping right in and getting a dog you had better be sure you are ready for the type of commitment, financial and otherwise, that a dog requires. With a child in the house, depending on her age, there is a higher chance for accidents with the dog and birds.


Agreed! That’s all of the topics we have been talking about as a family. It’s a huge commitment our little one is 12 years old.



FaeryBee said:


> *So will you be keeping the budgies in a bird room where the dog will not be allowed if you choose to get a dog in the future?*


Yes I would if we decide to get a dog my babies would be in my
Office upstairs away from
Dog for sure.


----------

